# Gooseneck trailer stuck on ball



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You sure you raised high enough to disengage the hitch?
My truck settles a few inches when hitched...
You have to not only release the compression of the springs but still raise up above the hitch to clear off the ball...
I would suggest trying to raise the trailer full height on the legs and see if the truck not drop out from the coupling.
If you are not really level you might also have just enough pitch you won't drop the hitch apart...
_just some ideas..._
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

This sounds much like our utility trailer (bumper pull not gooseneck). It does that when it is not in a balanced position - it’s corrected by being on level ground; stopping slowly so the ball is not unnecessarily shoved around in the socket; if there is any cargo in the trailer when we unhook it we make sure it’s distributed evenly so it doesn’t put unnecessary pressure on the ball. 

Horselovinguy may know the answer to this question - if the trailer is raised as high as possible but still not getting sufficient cleaance to release, can some air be let out of the tires to create yet more distance?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Spray it down good with WD 40. Use the little rude to get all up in around the ball and the hitch.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> Horselovinguy may know the answer to this question - if the trailer is raised as high as possible but still not getting sufficient cleaance to release, can some air be let out of the tires to create yet more distance?


 Before I would under-inflate my truck tires I would place thick boards under my trailer jacks to give a few more inches clearance...
Jack boards...you should _always_ carry jack boards. 
A million uses for jack-boards. I have 2"x10" I use and 6"x6" several inches thick, all cut in pairs to mix and match...they come in handy for a seat too at times. 

You _could_ have a damaged coupler though...
If it was well greased before hooking up, you heard the click of the jaw shut, you should "should" be able to disengage the lock and release the truck from trailer...
Sometimes though the worst happens and yes, you need professional intervention...a sledgehammer aimed properly at that exact spot or the need to break the whole thing apart...
If after trying all things you know of, call a trailer shop and ask if they can send someone to the house...
Now that you've disturbed the whole hitch mechanism I personally would be pretty leery of towing that trailer down the road and not dropping it if it suddenly disengages.. :eek_color:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

- Jack boards as HLG suggested
- make sure the trailer and truck are parked on a level spot. 
- I've gotten stuck hitches apart before by making sure it's on a level spot, and putting the truck in neutral so it can shift a bit forward or back to release.
- if all else fails, contact a trailer repair shop and have them come out. Something may be damaged or it was hitched incorrectly.


----------

